# LOOKING for A Hetchins road bike.



## fatbike (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking for a Hetchins 60s or 70s road bike complete or frame and fork. Size 58cm or 59cm CTC seat post. Or similar English or french high-end bicycle track or regular. PM me if you have anything available. Thank you.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 7, 2012)

What about Italian?


----------



## fatbike (Dec 7, 2012)

More fond of the French/English geometry type and lug work on high-end frames. I might consider Italian depending on what you have.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm hoping to luck up on one of those "curly" chainstay Hetchins in my size and not an ugly color one day! V/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a Guerciotti, a Tomassini, and a wild Cyclart custom Gios in that size range. All are 1980s with 600 or Dura Ace.

In French and English:
 Peugeot PX-10.
Raleigh Gran Sport 70s 531 frame with a mix of parts, beater/rider 
a 70s Gitane 531 frame/fork w/Stronglight headset, BB, Strong seatpost

Japanese:
72 Fuji Finest

I had a chance to pick up one of the Curlys recently. It was the plainest one I have ever seen and it was $1k.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 7, 2012)

The curly Hetchins curly rear stay frames are really neat but I would settle for a straight rear stay late 60s.


Joel, I have my heart set on an early 70s or 60s. I just moved my 1970 Mercier 300, not sure why the heck did now other than maybe to mix it up.Thank you Joel.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 9, 2012)

Would anyone be able to put a value on this vintage Bob Jackson frame-set, what you think it is worth? It is a large frame at 61cm. Not sure of exact year. And was it an affiliated with Hetchins in some way? Any input would be appreciated. Thx


----------



## Jack Jacobson (Dec 9, 2012)

*hetchins*

Hi cool bike Bob Jackson worked in the Hetchins  shop and had relationship with the brand is the bob jackson a bike you would trade?  sell?. original Hetchens are very collectable and sell for thousands.


----------



## Jack Jacobson (Dec 9, 2012)

*Hetchins*

Also keep in mind there are copys and fake Hetchins out there (Plenty of them!)


----------



## JOEL (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, that's the finest Bob Jackson frame I've ever seen. It will certainly bring the top end of the going rate....


----------



## fatbike (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks Jack, I appreciate the info. I kind of thought Bob was somehow part of Hetchins in somehow. I believe it that there are counterfeit Hetchins, thanks for the tip. The Bob Jackson could be a trading tool for size that fits me in the Hetchins family or Bob Jackson simular. Do have anything to trade Jack?


Yeah Joel, it is an incredible frame-set.


----------



## zephyrblau (Dec 10, 2012)

there was a curly stay Hetchins F&F @ the Cupertino Bike shop this summer @ $2K. pretty sure it didn't sell. maybe it will show up again this year. if you're still in the market I'd be happy to get some contact info. too rich for my blood :eek: 
...& I'm very happy w/ my Jevelot lugless 
great swap for road bike stuff.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 11, 2012)

p.m. sent zephyrblau


----------



## Jack Jacobson (Dec 11, 2012)

*agreed!!!*

This is one of Bobs finest !!!size is limiting as to the value.... A steel of a deal would be  600 to 800 but I could see it going to 1500 1800+ on eBay. Very special ride. 
a commission for like this could be 3000++ That being said I am interested .


----------



## Jack Jacobson (Dec 11, 2012)

*trade*

I have two complete bikes ( our size)  one is a 1979 silver Pinnerello with record and the other is a  1978 Mondia full record very fine condition.I was in the bike buss for 20 years in Seattle WA managed 2 stores there both bikes are in excellent condition and a fair value eBay $ would be 600.00 to 1200.00 each not parted out. Also have a 1983 Specialized Sequoia sport touring with racks and fenders cool bike in great shape. 400.00 to 800.00 value all to fit some one 6 1" to 6 4" I also have a  1934 Schwinn B-10e unrestored original fair condition value 1200.00 to 1600.00 let me know if any interest 
Jack.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 11, 2012)

Man I didn't think a Hetchins ever came up for sale......

Nice Bob Jackson!

I just sold a Mondonico in a 62cm...

Had a beautiful early Mercier until last summer.

Nice to see other guys interested in nice vintage road bikes also!


----------



## fatbike (Dec 11, 2012)

Jack, I will PM you my email address, love to keep in touch and possibly could move forward with something. Derek


Tailwinds, yes there is more to love with bicycles than Ballonooners for sure. But I do still love them too. I recently moved my 70 Mercier 300, it was a fun road bike, light and fast road bike. Really don't know I moved it other than to just mix it up. Hetchins, they do come up F/S. In the past two weeks I have seen 4 F/S on eBay. There are two now currently.


----------



## sam (Dec 12, 2012)

Try Hetchins Pete at :



Peter Naiman

Glendale, WI USA

hetchinspete1@yahoo.com m

Mobile: 414.678.1666


----------



## fatbike (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you Sam. I will.


----------



## paedalas (Jan 14, 2013)

*Fyi*

In case this fits
http://www.bikingthings.com/hebifrandfo5.html


----------



## fatbike (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you for the heads up paedalas. This could work.


----------

